# About Claiming Points of Spouse Education



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

hi friends, if i would like to claim points from my spouse education, the IELTS 6.5 is MUST and pre-condition for spouse? i know the princeple applicant could decalre we have the equal english level with IELTS6.5, not sure if at here it is applicable? thank you for ur help!


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Please go through below manual.I hope that will answer your questions.
SM17.5 Bonus points for a partner's recognised qualifications


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Please go through below manual.I hope that will answer your questions.
> SM17.5 Bonus points for a partner's recognised qualifications


thank you so much! i am reading now.


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Please go through below manual.I hope that will answer your questions.
> SM17.5 Bonus points for a partner's recognised qualifications


i still not quite underatand the no ii under section b. still not sure whether IELTS6.5 is MUST or the equal level of english is also ok. thanks


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

magicfluency said:


> i still not quite underatand the no ii under section b. still not sure whether IELTS6.5 is MUST or the equal level of english is also ok. thanks


If you would like to claim the point for you spouse, she/he require 6.5 over all in IELTS.
Sometime they accept the letter from institute mentioning that she/he has completed degree with medium of english.


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> If you would like to claim the point for you spouse, she/he require 6.5 over all in IELTS.
> Sometime they accept the letter from institute mentioning that she/he has completed degree with medium of english.


hi EasyBoy, thanks for ur reply, it means, indeed, my spouse doesnt need to have IELTS6.5 result, cos my spouse's master degree is finished in full english(on the list of well recognized qualification and university) and have worked in english country for long time. can we use this to replace the IELTS6.5? thank u!


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> If you would like to claim the point for you spouse, she/he require 6.5 over all in IELTS.
> Sometime they accept the letter from institute mentioning that she/he has completed degree with medium of english.


actually spouse's qualification was finiahed in completely english, and also now work and stay in english country. thanks for ur advice in advance


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

magicfluency said:


> actually spouse's qualification was finiahed in completely english, and also now work and stay in english country. thanks for ur advice in advance


I think that would be fine.


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> I think that would be fine.


thank ypu, hope it could work! btw, do u know if, just if the CO need spouse's IELTS6.5, it couldnt make it, then i would lose 20 points only or just our whole application is failed? thanks!


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

magicfluency said:


> thank ypu, hope it could work! btw, do u know if, just if the CO need spouse's IELTS6.5, it couldnt make it, then i would lose 20 points only or just our whole application is failed? thanks!


You will loose 20 points of your partner.


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> You will loose 20 points of your partner.


thanks! i c...it sounds still not bad as i thought...
then my points 155 would be revised to 135, and the application would be sent back to the EOI pool again and wait for the chance to be selected? thank u EasyBoy!


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

magicfluency said:


> thanks! i c...it sounds still not bad as i thought...
> then my points 155 would be revised to 135, and the application would be sent back to the EOI pool again and wait for the chance to be selected? thank u EasyBoy!


Yes if your result is less than 140 then yes your application will sent back to the the EOI pool.


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> Yes if your result is less than 140 then yes your application will sent back to the the EOI pool.


Thank you so much EasyBoy!


----------

